# heating pad my best friend?



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

thought i'd elaborate a bit on a topic initiated in previous post (pills, pills and more pills)so.. the decision to start taking anti-depressants was based on (yes, potential to relieve physical symptoms) but also that i felt that IBS was really impacting every facet of my life and increasingly so.. to the point where i would blame myself for outbursts. constantly asking myself.. where did i go wrong? did i eat too much? did i eat the wrong thing? in reality (for me at least) what would trigger IBS symptoms one day, would not trigger them the next. my anxiety over this would worsen my symptoms, etc. so the days where my boyfriend would come home to me doubled over, crying with a heating pad over my stomach were increasing.i'm a vegetarian (re: lots of fruits/veggies/fibre!) i've always been physically active, do pilates (re: relaxation suggestions).. not much of a drinker, etc. it seemed like everything that could be a trigger was in order.furthermore, i'd really receeded socially. i don't want to meet anybody when i'm in pain, or trying to suck in a 6-7 inch expanding gut!! in order to go out (occassionaly to a club or whatever).. i would stop eating at 10am the same day!!anyway, i'm in fourth year university.. how can you study in this much pain? i even started thinking i wasn't attracted to my partner anymore, when really i had just lost MY sexuality because i didn't feel attractive bloated, or want to engage in anything when in pain. what? i can't be horizontal.. i just ate.. 3 hours ago!!








i'm being facetious, but it's really insane!exercise became a chore, because it was uncomfortable, etc.not sure if anybody can relate, but this is why i turned to an anti-depressant (re: Paxil). i know IBS can't be cured.. but it certainly has eased the related anxieties, etc.as has this board







take care.


----------

